# Which modifier for ectropian/entropion repairs?



## Justarose (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I supposed to use the E modifiers or just LT/RT  FOR THESE EYE PROCEDURES ...

67924 
67875

67917
67875

67904
67921
67840

These are a few I am working on ...also I don't see any CCI edits and they are bilaterial procedures  ... can i be sure I don't need any -59 modifiers ? 

Please help - this is totally new to me ... 

I have the codes right just am not sure on the modifiers 

Thank you !!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Feb 15, 2010)

I used to code for an eye surgery center and I had no problem getting paid with E modifiers.


----------

